# Baloo



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Im keeping Baloo from sterlings last litter, just need to find a pair or ladies for him. Sterling is going to be retired to a nanny mouse to her daughters. (no photos yet)


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

cutie !!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Aw when I finally get my hands on my dream mouse...a blue I'm going to steal that name!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

steal away lol


----------



## Piccolopony (Dec 28, 2009)

He is gorgeous! I love his expression in that picture.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thank you, im in love with one of his brothers but only he was blue. but he is the friendleyest one.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

He is such a beautiful colour!! I totally get the fascination with blue as a colour, it is so beautiful.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

just waiting for some more to join him so i can start a blue line along with my siamese


----------

